

Movies about Fighting for Your Mind - kevin_morrill
http://refer.ly/fighting_for_your_mind/c/833fe668546a11e2b5ab22000a1db8fa

======
gnosis
* Primer (fantastic puzzle movie, filmed on a $7,000 budget)

* Abre Los Ojos (Vanilla Sky is the shitty American remake of this film)

* Revolution #9 (best fictional depiction of schizophrenia I've ever seen)

* Memento (filmed backwards, about a man with a 5 minute memory)

* Fight Club

* The Game

* Naked Lunch (the last good Cronenberg movie)

* Videodrome

* Dead Ringers

* Zoo: A Zed and Two Noughts

* Last Year at Marienbad

* Requiem for a Dream

~~~
DanielRibeiro
* eXistenZ (Another Cronenberg movie)

------
gruseom
This is one of my favorite kinds of movie. I've never heard a good name for
the genre. Psychological thriller? Too broad.

You should add _The Thirteenth Floor_. A good movie, better than its low
budget, that fits squarely in the category.

Glad to see someone suggested _The Game_. I loved that one. It's a long way
down from _The Game_ and _Seven_ to _Benjamin Button_ and _The Social
Network_.

------
apathetic
and they missed Inception?

~~~
kevin_morrill
Duh. I'm adding it right now.

I'm also in the middle of watching Dollhouse, which is an incredible TV series
by Joss Whedon dealing with mind control. I think it does a better job than
Gattaca of dealing with ethical quandaries of bio-tech, and most likely the
more difficult battle we'll fight as our brains become more akin to software.
The arguments in Gattaca seem like a straw man that very few people would
actually advocate.

------
qbrass
*Total Recall

Pretty much every movie involving amnesia.

------
sampo
* A Beautiful Mind

------
taimur38
shutter island

------
IvyMike
Pi

~~~
n3rdy
was just thinking about rewatching this movie the other day.

